# Manual vs automatic transmission



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Been doing Uber in a manual transmission for the past 4 years. Needed some repairs, so I've been driving an automatic for the past few days. As much as I love driving stick. I do see added convenience in driving an automatic for RS and deliveries.

Anyone done Uber in both. Did you see any difference?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Haven't done it myself for RS, but I can imagine the difference. Yes, manual has its advantages and of course can be used for RS, but auto surely makes things easier.

Personally, I love driving a manual, just not for RS.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I would still drive a manual if they were reasonably easy to acquire in the states but for RS having an auto is much better, gives you free hand and one less thing to concentrate on as you have to deal with your phone.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Personally, I love driving a manual, just not for RS.


I agree.

My current (manual) car is getting old. Another year or two of Uber and it will be ready for the scrap heap. So my plan is look for a cheap automatic for Ubering, and keep the manual for personal use.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've done 3 ATF fluid changes in 250,000 KM at a total cost of $400 CAD.

If I had a stick, I'd be on my second, or maybe even my third clutch, by now. Easily adding a zero to my costs.......


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Driving stick . Hell no . That cup of coffee in my hand . Who wants to shift gears 8 or 10 hours a day ?
Serious leg and foot pain . My little ghetto sports car is a stick , But is a sports car . Beat up but fast lol .


----------



## Gazza91 (12 mo ago)

How the hell can you slam down the coffees in manual!!!!????


----------



## GuyInTheTahoe (May 24, 2016)

I drove for several years in a Tahoe, and I only drove an automatic since they don't make those with manuals. I traded it in last summer for a manual transmission sedan (2018 Mazda3). I've found that it's a more enjoyable time for me, as I prefer a manual, and it's a fun conversation starter. Many of my passengers have commented how rare it is to see an Uber with a manual. Most of them really like it. My ratings have only gone up since switching. If someone is not great at driving a manual, they might get lower ratings, I would assume.
To answer the question about drinks, my car has a cup holder.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been driving a stick for 2 decades, and I noticed that when I got behind the wheel of an auto, I always had to fight the urge to press in the clutch (which is where the brake is!  ), so I just don't drive auto anymore.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

GuyInTheTahoe said:


> and it's a fun conversation starter. Many of my passengers have commented how rare it is to see an Uber with a manual. Most of them really like it. My ratings have only gone up since switching.


I had the same experience back when I drove pax.


----------

